# Nervous about consultation



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Consultation in the morning - I will admit right off I have MAJOR white coat syndrome !! No mater how hard I try I am a nervous wreck by the time I actually get to my appointment, even if I have been seeing my doctor for years and think they are great !

I have butterfly's just thinking about it. So glad it's at 10am so I can get it over with ! To top it off I had a pretty good flare with my HSP on my legs while at my SIL's gall bladder surgery 2/24. They are fading out already, not as red, more of a faded purple now. And tomorrow's consultation, stress and riding/sitting for awhile will set if off more : ( At least the surgeon can see it and know what the surgery may bring on.

What can I expect at the appointment with the surgeon ?? I have already received a lot of paperwork to fill out in the mail.

Thanks all !


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Consultation in the morning - I will admit right off I have MAJOR white coat syndrome !! No mater how hard I try I am a nervous wreck by the time I actually get to my appointment, even if I have been seeing my doctor for years and think they are great !
> 
> I have butterfly's just thinking about it. So glad it's at 10am so I can get it over with ! To top it off I had a pretty good flare with my HSP on my legs while at my SIL's gall bladder surgery 2/24. They are fading out already, not as red, more of a faded purple now. And tomorrow's consultation, stress and riding/sitting for awhile will set if off more : ( At least the surgeon can see it and know what the surgery may bring on.
> 
> ...


Are you taking any Omega III or Omega VI or are you on any pain med such as Vicodin or Warfarin, Ginko Biloba? Just wondering as there are a lot of exogenous things that can cause purpura; or a least make it worse.


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Andros,
Not taking any of the meds you mentioned. Only meds for BP, Graves, and HSP. From all I've been told and researched stress, any infection, gravity (legs down for longer periods, sitting, etc) can trigger it. This time it was on my legs only, which is usually the main area. I don't have any pain with them, even though these did burn a little with pressure of clothing on them this time. So with it being a "rare disease" as my Rheumy said, there's still a lot they don't know. So I guess as long as the inflammation is there, there will be flares.

As for my case, it's a given that stress and the sitting with the legs down or on my feet more, most definitely set it off. I just hope getting the thyroid out will help with them. I feel the crazy thyroid levels can't help. Plus I'll be on one less med that can cause problems.

So if I can just get thru the consultation tomorrow : )


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Hey Andros,
> Not taking any of the meds you mentioned. Only meds for BP, Graves, and HSP. From all I've been told and researched stress, any infection, gravity (legs down for longer periods, sitting, etc) can trigger it. This time it was on my legs only, which is usually the main area. I don't have any pain with them, even though these did burn a little with pressure of clothing on them this time. So with it being a "rare disease" as my Rheumy said, there's still a lot they don't know. So I guess as long as the inflammation is there, there will be flares.
> 
> As for my case, it's a given that stress and the sitting with the legs down or on my feet more, most definitely set it off. I just hope getting the thyroid out will help with them. I feel the crazy thyroid levels can't help. Plus I'll be on one less med that can cause problems.
> ...


We all will be with you vicariously tomorrow!! Heavy in our thoughts and prayers!

And yes; correcting the thyroid problem will go a long way to encouraging your body to heal. Thyroid problems are long-reaching. Because we are talking hormones,all body parts are affected.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My surgical consult was pretty quick. We knew at that point that the FNA came back as papillary cancer, so he just discussed how they removed the thyroid. It got more technical than I liked because the husband and he talked shop for bit (which I so did not need to hear!).

He told me I would be staying overnight, that I'd need follow RAI...he asked me how quickly I wanted it done...oh, and he also requested I get a full neck u/s (a repeat) just so he could have another look at the lymph nodes. All in all, I was in the room for about 10 mins. I knew I wanted him to do it, so it wasn't like I was "interviewing" him. He was more than willing to answer any questions, but that that point, I didn't want to know details. The details were freaking me out, so I got in and out of there as quickly as possible.

Honestly I did very little pre-op paperwork. I pre-registered with the hospital and had a telephone interview with the nurse. I signed a bunch of paperwork at the hospital (which did not make me happy because I wanted anti-anxiety drugs STAT and they wanted me clear-headed...party poopers).


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks so much for the thoughts & prayers Andros : )

Joplin - Like you I want the basic details only ! And I want the Anti -anxiety drugs as soon as possible.....know they will be able to figure that one out really fast !!

I'm sure the Endo has already set over her information and I have my February labs from my Rheumy and all her contact information if he needs that.

I haven't had any testing (ultra sounds, etc)other than lots of blood work since my Graves/Hyper diagnosis in 2006. Curious if he needs to do some kind of ultra sound or imaging before the surgery ?? Guess I'll know tomorrow. I hope I feel comfortable with him also. From his profile he seems to be a nice guy and his Dad was a state trooper. My husband has been in Law Enforcement since 1980 I'm sure that will some how get in the conversation.... Men : )


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, if I had to do it all over again, I would have asked about anti-anxiety drugs that I could take the day of or at least the night before surgery. To be honest, my pride and ego got in the way and I didn't want to admit I needed some help (which is oh so dumb!). When I got to the hospital, my blood pressure was really, really high and they were rather concerned. Once the papers were signed and I got my first dose of versed, I was an extremely happy a pleasant camper...and my blood pressure went down right away.

I didn't sleep much the night before and then didn't get much sleep in the hospital either, so the day after surgery I crashed all day long, got up for an hour to eat, and then went to bed at 7:00pm. It wasn't awful at all, but I do wish I went into the procedure with more sleep "banked" so don't be afraid to ask for the meds.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

what is this about a purple rash? have you been tested for lupus?


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Bruce - Hope you are feeling better !

I've been tested for Lupus and other autoimmune diseases. I was diagnosed withe HSP Vasculitis, which is usually a childhood disease, but adults do get it. The diagnosis was confirmed with two skin biopsies. Here's a link to what HSP is http://my.clevelandclinic.org/disorders/henoch_schonlein_purpura/rheumatology_overview.aspx

I've been seeing a Rheumatologist since October 2011, with the diagnoses in November. It all started in late August 2011. Only my skin, mainly my legs have been affected with the rash only.

My Endo and Rheumy both agree having my thyroid out may help with the HSP. My thyroid levels have been going pretty wacko about 2 years now. Just when things seem normal they go crazy again putting me back at the starting point.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

ok... just making sure you knew about the purple rash and lupus connection. thank you for the well wishes. Lets keep this thread about you. I also know that low adrenals does the rash thing. THats all i know regarding this matter


----------

